# Beardie always on the cool side of viv!?



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

My beardie has been spending all him time at the cool side of the viv recently so iv changed the wattage of the basking lamp from 100 to 75watt. He is in a 4ft viv exotic viv (wooden with glass front) the temps have been 43c at basking spot and 32c on the cool end! I chamged the bulb this morning and so far the basking spots up to 36c. Is that hot enough for a 9 month old beardie?he is still on the cool side!? would it be because the highest point in his viv is on the cool side? Do beardies like being high off the ground?


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

the warm end of my viv is around 36C, but it would be a bit more directly under the heater. beardies do like high spots. Mine loves to climb onto my shoulder when he's out. is there any way you can change the geometry of your viv so that the warm side is higher?


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

its the decor that is taller on the cool side so i might try to tweak that to make the warm end higher!? and see if he stays on the warmer side then! I wouldnt normaly mind itd just that when hes there all day he gets a darker beard and generaly a darker color!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

mooshu said:


> My beardie has been spending all him time at the cool side of the viv recently so iv changed the wattage of the basking lamp from 100 to 75watt. He is in a 4ft viv exotic viv (wooden with glass front) the temps have been 43c at basking spot and 32c on the cool end! I chamged the bulb this morning and so far the basking spots up to 36c. Is that hot enough for a 9 month old beardie?he is still on the cool side!? would it be because the highest point in his viv is on the cool side? Do beardies like being high off the ground?


Your old temps basking temps were perfect your new ones are wrong 36c is not hot enough to digest food properly.

All I do when I see one of my beardies spending too much time in the cool end is pick them up and put them under the basking light some times I might do this twice a day. 

Guinea : victory:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you get some photos of the viv?


----------



## Industrial (Jan 16, 2010)

90F in the cool end is too warm, no wonder he is sitting there all day, should be around 80F max and an ambient temp of around 90F in the warm end with a higher temp directly under the basking area.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Industrial said:


> 90F in the cool end is too warm, no wonder he is sitting there all day, should be around 80F max and an ambient temp of around 90F in the warm end with a higher temp directly under the basking area.


Agreed your cool end is way to hot you should either use your 100w bulb and add more ventilation this will bring down cool end temps or carry on using your 75w bulb and put in closer to the ground this will bring up your basking temps.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

my beardy seems to prefer cooler temperatures unless he's just eaten some bugs, then he'll bask for a while.

my little man is older now though.

whenever he's out running free he makes a run for the cold kitchen tiles and will lie there until i pick him up, it used to freak me out a bit when he was younger but i was advised to just make sure myself that he was given enough heat when he would need it.


----------

